
Ask HN: Good Books for IT Project Management? - 100-xyz
Would like to read up on IT project management, or being an Engineering manager ...<p>Thanks
======
taprun
I'm a big fan of DeMarco's The Deadline: A Novel About Project Management.
It's very accessible and covers many important issues.

------
entity53
The Phoenix Project

